# What is a good European country to visit for a week?



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Do to stupidity of the company I work for, I can't change one of my two weeks off from work, so I only have have one week in early June to go somewhere. Anyways, what is a good place in Europe to visit for a college student like myself? I'm interested in cities, good food, interesting traditions, nightlife, and urban attractions.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm going to Spain for a week in June.

Sevilla-Madrid-Barcelona. All travel within Spain with the high speed train!

It ticks all your boxes, Traditions, attractions and ofcourse nightlife,


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I would say almost any. Really the most people from Europe will advice you to go to their home country, and then there is the kind of SCC members that will go for London and Paris and say everything else is boring. I did a lot of traveling in Europe and also know many friends that traveled around here, and I think most countries in Europe have what you are searching for maybe with the exception of countries like Moldova.

Some cities I know from first hand experience that match your wishes in no particular order:
Berlin,
Copenhagen,
Munich,
Riga,
Zürich,
Barcelona,
Amsterdam,
London,
Paris,
Prague.

I am not that sure what kind of traditions are interesting for you.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

^^
I fully agree. Any city in Europe is amazing. Ignoring some that are were war torn.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

1 week ? I'd take smaller-sized countries like Switzerland or Netherlands.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you been to an European country before? Do you feel attraction for a city or an area in particular?

It's pretty hard to advice you a particular place since lots of them fulfill the features you want. It would be easier if you chose an area more or less and we make sugestions of cities in the surroundings.

IMO you have chosen the best time for the visit. June is pretty warm in Northern countries and it's not too hot in the Southern ones.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Netherlands-Belgium is the best option surely due to the few days that you have.
You can travel through Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Brusseles and if you want, you can move to the small Luxembourg.

They have traditions, nice architecture, nightlife, lots of students and they are not too big so you can move trough them without any problem


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

Impossible question to answer. Each region in each country varies so much - let alone the countries themselves.


Given that you're basically saying you want varied and interesting cities - I would suggest picking a European region which encompasses a load of tight-knit countries with good connections to the key cities. As a Londoner I can recommend:

London UK, by train to Paris France, by train to Brussels Belgium (don't stay here too long - maybe half a day?), by train to Amsterdam Netherlands.

That would tick all the college student boxes. Each city has an excellent night life, good food, unique cultural traditions, superior urban attractions and vastly different cultures... and crammed full of other college-type travellers for you to "hang" with.

Anyway - this is just a suggestion. Look on a map, or take the advice here - pick somewhere where you are well connected to multiple thriving destinations (be it 1 country or several together).

Don't try to do too much - and don't stay in the same place for the entire week.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

netherlands!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Your interests are a tad generic.
Are you interested in big city atmosphere? Or maybe beachlife, bars and vibrant nightlife in some seaside resort? Is there a particular country or culture that fascinates you the most? Have you ever been to Europe?

Just some ideas off my head:
-London and Paris
-Belgium and the Netherlands
-Provence and Cote d'Azur
-Lisbon and Porto
-Barcelona and Costa Brava (or maybe Ibiza)
-Andalucia
-Rome and Tuscany
-Sicily or Sardinia
-Denmark and Sweden
-Munich and Vienna
-Dalmatia
-Greece (Santorini or Mykonos)
-Switzerland
-Prague and Czech Republic
etc.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

If I were you I would go for Amsterdam and Paris. Stay for about 2-3 days in Amsterdam and take the thalys-train to Paris (it's about 4 hours and you'll even get to see a glimpse of Rotterdam and Brussels ).

But of course you could do a similar mix like London/Paris. I'd keep it to two cities max though.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Liwwadden said:


> If I were you I would go for Amsterdam and Paris. Stay for about 2-3 days in Amsterdam and take the thalys-train to Paris (it's about 4 hours and you'll even get to see a glimpse of Rotterdam and Brussels ).
> 
> But of course you could do a similar mix like London/Paris. I'd keep it to two cities max though.


I would skip Brussels personally and head for Antwerpen instead. Rotterdam is not really worth one's visit either.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

By a glimpse I really meant a glimpse, those (and a few other) are the stops on the train route. 

But I do think Rotterdam is worth a visit, esspecialy as a skyscraper enthousiast.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Liwwadden said:


> But I do think Rotterdam is worth a visit, esspecialy as a skyscraper enthousiast.


Skyscraper enthusiasts have little to be enthusiastic about in Europe. You don't go to Europe for skyscrapers.


----------



## norbert91 (Nov 20, 2007)

i think Poland (wroclaw, torun, gdansk, warsaw, cracow etc) is really interesting to visit.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Stifler said:


> Have you been to an European country before? Do you feel attraction for a city or an area in particular?
> 
> It's pretty hard to advice you a particular place since lots of them fulfill the features you want. It would be easier if you chose an area more or less and we make sugestions of cities in the surroundings.
> 
> IMO you have chosen the best time for the visit. June is pretty warm in Northern countries and it's not too hot in the Southern ones.


I been to Sweden, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, and France. Last time I was in Europe was 5 years ago for a airport layover.



> Liwwadden said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you I would go for Amsterdam and Paris. Stay for about 2-3 days in Amsterdam and take the thalys-train to Paris (it's about 4 hours and you'll even get to see a glimpse of Rotterdam and Brussels ).
> ...


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Belgium: 

City: Bruges, Antwerp, Gant, Brussels, Liège, Veurne, De Haan, Namur...

Nature: sea-side, the ardennes, High Fens...

Culture: the best beercountry in the world (Stella Artois, Duvel, Westvletere, Leffe, Hoegaerden....,) together with France/Italy/Spain maybe the best food in Europe , many cafés, restaurant, clubs...

And Amsterdam, Paris, London, Köln, Lille...within 2 hours with the TGV/Thalys/Eurostar...

Belgian foto thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=728

Belgium wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgium

Just go to Belgium


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> I would skip Brussels personally and head for *Antwerpen* instead. Rotterdam is not really worth one's visit either.


good boy :banana:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Tuscany (Siena, Lucca, Pisa, Florence, San Gimignano)
Provence (Arles, Nimes, Aix-en-Provence, Orange, Avignon)
Andalucia (Sevilla, Granada, Cordoba, Malaga, Marbella)


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

LtBk said:


> I been to Sweden, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, and France. Last time I was in Europe was 5 years ago for a airport layover.


So I can recommend:

*Spain:*
Barcelona, Madrid and Sevilla, all linked by high speed train.

*Italy:*
Rome, Pisa (just an afternoon), Florence and Milan/Venice.

*Greece-Turkey:*
Athens, Thessaloniki and Istanbul.


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

Pincio said:


> Tuscany (Siena, Lucca, Pisa, Florence, San Gimignano)
> Provence (Arles, Nimes, Aix-en-Provence, Orange, Avignon)
> Andalucia (Sevilla, Granada, Cordoba, Malaga, Marbella)


 good choices


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Do to stupidity of the company I work for, I can't change one of my two weeks off from work, so I only have have one week in early June to go somewhere. Anyways, what is a good place in Europe to visit for a college student like myself?


I'd recommend France - it's not too expensive and you have both the southern coast with the Cote d'Azur and the north with Paris so you get a good share of what Europe has to offer and it has high speed rail ( TGV ) so you can quickly get around..

Paris would also be a good place if you don't want to move around too much - it's an awesome city and you could always trow in a little London with the good train connection between them..


Of course if you are willing to spend a little more and see more than one nation there's always Scandinavia 

Within a week it would be posible see the capitals of all 3 nations and while it would be a little rushed it could still be a good trip if it has your interest.. ( the fastest and cheapest would be flying between the capitals but rail is also an option )

Denmark could also be mixed in with Northern Germany f.ex CPH, Berlin, Hamburg or with Amsterdam or London f.ex..

But Scandinavia is deffinetly not a cheap and personally I do think that France should be the first pick for North Americans when visiting Europe - it's a great nation to visit!


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Thalys is high speed train service right? Why would it take 4 hours to reach Paris from AMS?


Because there are a few stops along the way. I took that train once and from what I remember it stopped in The Hague, Rotterdam, Antwerp and Brussels and is only from Brussels to Paris riding at full speed.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Vienna of course...and it has an other capital in 30 min reach,and 2 other in 2 hour reach...and those 3 capitals are much cheapers,than anything west of them.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

LtBk said:


> I been to Sweden, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, and France. Last time I was in Europe was 5 years ago for a airport layover


Then I guess you should try a bit of Southern Europe.



weird said:


> So I can recommend:
> 
> *Spain:*
> Barcelona, Madrid and Sevilla, all linked by high speed train.
> ...


Any of those look great.


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

Italy should definitely be at the top or your list


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

LtBk said:


> I been to Sweden, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, and France. Last time I was in Europe was 5 years ago for a airport layover.


You saw some western and northern european countries so I suggest you to take some southern countries like Spain or Italy (or France, depends what you did last time in France). The time is perfect. In early june it's not the buzziest part of the summer and the weather is outstanding. Lot's of tourists, backpackers and students in these countries which make it more comfortable to make contact with.

If your focus is on going out I suggest Spain (Barcelona or andalucia region). If your focus is more on visiting stuff and history, food & culture pick Italy.

So I agree with the other persons who mentionned Italy or Spain.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

How about Venice + Slovenian Alps + Croatian coast (Istria)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

other choices: Venice, Monaco, Dresden, Amsterdam, Bruges, Copenhagen.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

If you want nightlife, you should include either of these in your route: Barcelona, Berlin or Hamburg. Probably the best cities for that in Europe. London is also good, but it sucks because clubs are too expensive and have stupid rules for one to get in.

In my first time in Europe I went to Lisbon (and surroundings), Madrid, Toledo and Rome. It was a great trip which I did in 12 days. You could very well pick 2 cities and enjoy the best of them. I'd do Paris and Berlin. Paris has the culture and Berlin has the history and great nightlife. Other interesting option would be London and Barcelona.

Remember, flying in Europe is fast and cheap, so distances don't really matter.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

If you guys wondering, I only been to Hamburg, Amsterdam, Stockholm, Brussels, and Paris, and that was 10 years ago(except for Stockholm, which was 18-19 years ago) unless you count airports stops.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^With those I think going with Southern France would be cool..

Nice, Monaco, St Tropez and Cannes are great places and perfect for a week - and you can always add a little Northern Italy or Masailles if you feel like it..

And driving in a rental car isn't bad if that's your thing - I did it a few years ago and had no problems with neither parking nor traffic.. 

( but rail also seems widely available )


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Choose Greece and Turkey and you won't be disappointed. Or the Croatian coast.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

If you don't want to move around, you can choose Barcelona and the Costas Brava and Daurada.

Barcelona is the big city which can offer to you whatever you want: museums, architecture, nice landscapes, nightlife, gastronomy, beaches, etc. One of the best cities in Europe, vibrant and beauty. No explanation needed I reckon.
The seaside is plenty of small traditional villages, like Cadaques, Roses (where Ferrán Adrià's restaurant is), etc.

You can also try Girona or Tarragona, which is full of Roman heritage.

Some photos:

*Cadaques:*








by MorBCN.









by beagle34.

*Lloret de Mar:*








by Mafr-Mcfa.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What about Valencia?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

You can try Valencia too if you want to travel around the country. I suggested you the catalonian coast because it's not too spread 
Valencia city has improved lots in the past years and will improve more in the next. The city is immersed in a renovational period and the city is "lifting" its face.

The old quarter is well preserved; and the port and the old Turia's bed have changed into spare time areas such as parks, the sport port and that stuff.
Definitely, it's a nice a city, but imho it doesn't reach the level of Barcelona. I mean, it's a great city with not a small population with 800K (almost 1.6 million inhabitants in metro) but it doesn't have the movement of Barcelona.

*Madrid* could be a good option too. It has the best museums of Spain (probably, one of the best cities in the world for going to museums) with El Prado (full of old paintings from El Greco, Goya, Velázquez, Rubens, Tintoretto, Raphael and much more), Reina Sofía (with Dalí, Picasso, Miró, Bacon, etc.) or the Thyssen-Bornemisza Museum, all in the same quarter.

It was the city of the kings too so you can visit the Royal Palace or El Retiro, but you can also enjoy the typical tapas in every bar or have fun at night within the city and his huge nightlife.

*San Sebastián* is nice too. Its a classic small (300k inhabitants) city located in northern Spain (Basque Country) in a nice bay called La Concha, where the Film Festival is at. There are also many sculptures of Chillida in the cliffs making a beauty postcard.
The place is well-known amongst spaniards for being a good place to eat :yes:

Some pics of San Sebastián:








Tapas (Pintxos in Basque Country) by Gracianne Hastoy.









One of Chillida's Wind Combs by lacunza.com









La Concha Bay by pamendi.

*Seville* would be a nice option too. Flamenco it's present on the street and it might be the typical view of Spain amongst foreigners.
The city has a huge history because it was the biggest city in the country when Spain discovered America. They were conquered by the moors too and they have preserved this architecture, as for example in La Giralda tower (Seville's cathedral) modifying the minaret to a christian tower with a statue of a golden angel at the top (called El Giraldillo). Columbus is buried in it too.

It's impossible to visit them all within seven days, but three of them couldn't be difficult.
Madrid, Barcelona and Seville are linked by high speed train, while San Sebastian and Valencia are still building their lines.

Hope it would help you.
Cheers


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> How about Venice + Slovenian Alps + Croatian coast (Istria)


That's exactly what I wanted to recommend! 
Slovenia is incredible. It is such a small country, but is so varied in Landscapes. The only thing it lacks are nice beaches. But for that Italy and Croatia are around the corner.


----------



## xavi83 (Aug 15, 2005)

weird said:


> You can try Valencia too if you want to travel around the country. I suggested you the catalonian coast because it's not too spread
> Valencia city has improved lots in the past years and will improve more in the next. The city is immersed in a renovational period and the city is "lifting" its face.
> 
> The old quarter is well preserved; and the port and the old Turia's bed have changed into spare time areas such as parks, the sport port and that stuff.
> ...




Forget trains in spain, they are too expensive.
With ryanair or some low cost you can get a round trip, seville-barcelona for 5 euros, taxes included. Train barcelona-madrid in round trip 150 euros, so I imagine a sevilla-barcelona almost 200 euros by train, you chose


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

One week in Portugal seems a good choice, specially because you only know north Europe so far.

Start in the north, you'll find great cities and ladscape (Braga, Guimarães, Porto). Food, architecture, history, traditions, good nigth life (in Porto)

Go down by train and in around 3 hours you'll be in Lisbon. The place doesn't need advertizing. The city party will be in early June, it's a good period to be in Lisbon.

Another 3 hour by train and you'll be in the south of the country in Algarve. Here you'll get the beach, food (specially fish), great night life. Be ready for a lot of sun.

So, in Portugal you'll find a small country with lots of variety. And with a week you'll be able to see a bit of everything from north to south.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Double post


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

greek Islands are wonderful, Skiathos and Skopelos are breath taking


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say land at London, once UK on the side then concentrate on continental europe. you can do Amsterdam, France and Spain. 

If I was on ur place..... I would finish off with Morocco for a change


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

- Andalusia: Sevilla, Cordoba, Granada and the Costa de la Luz
- Vienna, Budapest and Bratislava
- Venice and the Dolomites
- Sicily


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

go to the south of italy. thats where i'd go. justcos i havent been further south tahn roma initaly..


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*United Kingdom:* London - Oxford - Manchester - Edinburgh - Aberdeen

*Portugal:* Faro - Évora - Lisbon - Coimbra - Porto

*Italy:* Naples - Rome - Florence - Milan - Venice 

*Greece:* Patras - Athens - Larisa - Thessaloniki

*France:* Lille - Paris - Lyon - Marseille - Nice

*Switzerland/Austria* Geneve - Lausanne - Zurich - Innsbruck - Vienna - Graz

*Belgium/Netherlands:* Antwerp - Brussels - Rotterdam - Amsterdam

*Norway/Sweden:* Alesund - Bergen - Oslo - Malmo - Stockholm


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

You have to visit all the cities. But, less than a week it's not enough for London, Paris, Rome, Barcelona, Madrid...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, but I don't think I be going to Europe this year at all do to high expenses.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

LtBk said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but I don't think I be going to Europe this year at all do to high expenses.


So, no chance to get used to real driving! :lol:

(or weren't you the one who complained about Maryland drivers?)


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I was talking about airplane fares, hotels, eating out, traveling around etc. I don't make lot of money, and university ain't cheap.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey!!

:? how old are you even? from your post i saw your 28-29?

I would recommend for you to go to Prague. Really nice city and i had a great time there. 
But the thing with me and tourism is that to actually grasp the city usually takes me a good 2-3 days. If your going to spend a week in a European city, than usually the next 4-5 days of your trip would be to chill and go on day excursions..... 

Other than that, im totally jealous your company sends you abroad. If your not an Engineer or Accountant and got an amazing job..hell with you  but other than that..its pretty cool, especially for a fresh college student like yourself (and me..if i had a chance  )

Also try Spain. Spain is very nice because a place like Barcelona is just packed with so many things to do. I managed to see 60% of the city, raw and untammed with clubs and pubs for 3 nights and 4 days...i think if you put a week, you can manage most of catalan and even Valencia. Heck...if you love to sleep on buses..8 hours to Madrid..or you can take a ferry ride and go to Morocco?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

1.I'm 21
2.My company doesn't sent people abroad.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Who cares!?!? your working...
hook a brother a job  


Anyway, i also forgot to mention Germany. 
Its pretty cheap compared to other places in the EU. 
Plus you can do a week there for sure......
and also check this out if your single and up for some 'fun' :devil: 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...cut-prices-to-beat-the-recession-1674400.html

All you can eat, play, shag pass for 70 EU!!!!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I would go to Thailand or so anyway. Much cheaper and more interesting IMO.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Thailand is too far for me. Besides, I'm not really interested in any Asian countries except for Japan(for now).


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

LtBk said:


> I was talking about airplane fares, hotels, eating out, traveling around etc. I don't make lot of money, and university ain't cheap.


As I pointed out,Europe doesnt end at the German/Italian border...central/eastern Europe offers the same,for fraction of the price!


----------



## Highjacker (Jun 17, 2006)

Well, as the only western country I have visited is Israel I can't tell much about western/central Europe. However, I suggest a Nordic trip visiting Kopenhagen ,Oslo, Northern Norway (beautiful landscape), Stockholm, Helsinki, Riga and maybe Talinn or Vilnius. I left St. Petersburg out because it's worth at least 3-4 days of exploration.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

RawLee said:


> As I pointed out,Europe doesnt end at the German/Italian border...central/eastern Europe offers the same,for fraction of the price!


True. But some Eastern/Central European cities aren't really cheap anymore either, like Prague. How about a Budapest/Prague combination? Truly one of the nicest cities in central Europe.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ People freaked me out in Budapest....

coming up to you and grabbing you randomly for a cigarrette


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> True. But some Eastern/Central European cities aren't really cheap anymore either, like Prague. How about a Budapest/Prague combination? Truly one of the nicest cities in central Europe.


Well,I though about Belgrade,they say its very nice,then Crackow,or entire Transylvania...or the slovak Carpathians,the croatian coast with Dubrovnik...or even Russia,but thats a bit far and cold:lol:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Spain would have to be the best country . Unlike some of the smaller countries which may be blessed with one thing but lack some others Spain has it all . 
Incredible scenery , beaches , food, weather , lifestyle , Each region really does seem like a different country . Andalucia is full of the beautiful typical Spanish architecture , Barcelona has incredible unique architecture and Madrid is surrounded by some of the most historic and beautifull cities in Europe . Madrid also has Europes best nightlife . So you cant go wrong .


----------



## _Barca_ (Apr 15, 2009)

I visit Genève, Zurich, Interlaken and Bern. I liked it, it was very nice. But, if you have never been in Europe, you have to go first to Paris, Rome, London...


----------



## Burberry (Jul 14, 2007)

I will say, Portugal, places like: Lisbon, Braga, Porto or Madeira Island are lovely and my second choice will be Scotland, you will go back to medieval times.


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Bosnia and Herezgovina white rafting rivers
Neretva




Tara









Vrbas




Una


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> Switzerland is great country to visit without the slightest doubt whatever, but honestly it's far from being an "extremely diverse country". Damn, it's almost the epitome of homogeneity.


If you say this to a Swiss Romand or a Ticino you probably gonna be in trouble.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Definitly! Try once to visit another country with 4 languages and 3 cultures, 5 climates and 4 different landscapes on 41'000km2. The good thing is thanks to pt you can go everywhere within 3-4 hours from the next big city.

But historically or architectual it doesn't off as much as Italy or France.

Alternativelly: Slovenia - smaller and nearly as diverse as Switzerland. But honestly if I have never been in Europe, London, Paris, Venice and Rome are a MUST for a first visit, no doubt about that.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

London is top notch. 

I'm going to Europe for some skiing in Switzerland with my brother and sister who have never been there. We're prolly starting our trip in London.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

My advice coming from my traveller experience.

Paris...i think you need a week to visit Paris :lol:
Belgium :drool:
And my lovely country Portugal


----------



## spider74 (Jan 13, 2009)

*.*

if you want fun and more into the people come to ireland......you might not 
leave the pub for the whole week.....dont mind that culture and walking around big cities with a map crap.....just relax and laugh:cheers:

its just easier here.


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bari (Italy) can be added also. The mountains of the Abruzzesi, the chestnuts of Ortignano-Raggiolo (Arezzo, Toscana), Udine up north, also. All Italy, these ones.

Though as I am looking at the current SSC banner for Gdansk, it's looking as refreshing as a fresh-cut salad, just delectable.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

eklips said:


> Isn't he of spanish origins or something?



hno: I was born in Toronto . Currently reside in Melbourne . My father is German and my mother is Ukranian . No Spanish connection what so ever . 

I'm only stating the facts . Many smaller European countries may have awesome beaches but then crappy cities . Or grand cities but grey shitty weather for example . 

Spain has incredible mountain scenery in the north and inland Andalucia . Unbeliavable beaches ( just about anywhere ) . Skiing resorts , rivers , awesome lfestyle , food , unbeatable nightlife and three of the worlds most awesome cities . Madrid my fav city in the world ( gorgeous , fun loving city ) Barcelona ( an architectural wonderland ) and Seville ( Romantic Spain at its best ) .

Just visiting these three cities alone will demonstrate that each virtually seems like a different country . No other country in Europe has so much variety . Viva Espana .


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You may be right and I don't disagree on your point of view. The only thing is: alone to see all the treasures in Andalusia you need 2-3 weeks. So the question is still: What country to visit in ONE week! France, Spain or Italy are for sure not worth for such a short time sorry.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think you can expect to see all of a countries treasures in a week . Even a small country . 

But in Spain by doing Madrid a couple of days , then driving down to Seville and sampling the city a couple of days then driving right around the coast for the next few days all the way up to Barcelona will at least give you a good idea of Spains diversity . Although i must say a week is indeed a bit of an ask .


----------



## 69Ketchup (Apr 17, 2009)

NETHERTLAND

4 ME


----------



## xavien05 (Oct 5, 2008)

I recommend Vienna, Prague, If you are looking for quietude Cupra Marritima on east coast Italy and Wrocław - the meeting place


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Peshu said:


> hno: I was born in Toronto . Currently reside in Melbourne . My father is German and my mother is Ukranian . No Spanish connection what so ever .
> 
> I'm only stating the facts . Many smaller European countries may have awesome beaches but then crappy cities . Or grand cities but grey shitty weather for example .
> 
> ...


Spain is a great country (and one of my two or three favourite ones) but come on, there's no need to speak in such loud superlatives.
There are plenty of extremely diverse countries in Europe with lots of things to do and see. Putting them down is not likely to gain you much credit.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

every mediterranean region is worth visiting, especially during the summer kay:

My favorites would be (from the west): Portugal, Spain, Italy, Croatia (Dalmatia and Istra kay, Montenegro and Greece (especially coastal regions of these countries, after all it is summer )


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

LtBk said:


> Do to stupidity of the company I work for, I can't change one of my two weeks off from work, so I only have have one week in early June to go somewhere. Anyways, what is a good place in Europe to visit for a college student like myself? I'm interested in cities, good food, interesting traditions, nightlife, and urban attractions.


ALBANIA  ! 

ITS INFRASTUCTURE MAY NOT BE THAT PERFET BUT ITS SCENERIY IS AMAZING ... !

If you know where to go you ll have a fantastc time there ... there is a thread i ve posted , go and see some photos if you want  !



*OFFICIAL EURONEWS ADD (VIDEO) OF ALBANIA FOR 2009*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Delmat said:


> every mediterranean region is worth visiting, especially during the summer kay:
> 
> My favorites would be (from the west): *Portugal, Spain, Italy, Croatia (Dalmatia and Istra kay, Montenegro and Greece* (especially coastal regions of these countries, after all it is summer )


:lol: So basically everywhere on the European Med except France and Albania is your favourite? I know that Languedoc-Roussillon is not very developed but why leave out Albania?


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> Spain is a great country (and one of my two or three favourite ones) but come on, there's no need to speak in such loud superlatives.
> There are plenty of extremely diverse countries in Europe with lots of things to do and see. Putting them down is not likely to gain you much credit.



Come on now . If i said to you that Madrid is my fav city in the world but it is no where near as financially important as New York . Is that a superlative . Or that Canada has a natural scenery that no European country can match . Is that a superlative ?


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Tuscany  Siena, Florence, Val d'Orcia, Ciantishire.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Or that Canada has a natural scenery that no European country can match . Is that a superlative ?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Youth86 (Mar 16, 2008)

Kraków- Poland


----------



## Todorovic (Aug 6, 2008)

Belgrade and Serbia, of course!


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

while reading this thread, I realized once again how unpopular Bulgaria (and Romania) is (are)... Just 3-hour ride from Thessaloniki, for example, will bring you to the Rila monastery - one perfect treasure in the mountains.

I'm curious about this - why didn't you tell LtBk that he can cross borders without being checked (or almost without being checked) in the whole EU... In the end European countries are not closed anymore!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I loved Sozopol when I was there. The Black Sea has some good beaches


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Krakow is good...


Serbia and Montenegro...as well as Bosnia is tricky...
they have weird passport restrictions....
somehow Canadians, through this bus service couldnt get access to Glorious Montenegro....so i had to take the train....and i somehow ended in split....


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd say Spain or Turkey (Culture galore)

But some eastern European countries like Romania are really tempting


----------



## rugstore (May 6, 2010)

As per my views finland is the very good country for visitors..


----------



## barcelonahotels (Feb 2, 2010)

Spain Is a great place to visit and have fun.It has the rich traditions of various cultures anf great weather too.


----------



## Lissabona (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't know if anyone mentioned it... but *Portugal* is a good option. It is a relatively small country with sun, beaches, nature and lots of culture/ monuments, museums and such.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I would pick either Rome or Paris.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hamburg





great City!


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

If you've seen some of western Europe already, I'd definitely visit Poland or Romania/Bulgaria. Just to have a completely different view of Europe. Poland had one of the most beautiful cities in Europe and Romania/Bulgaria are extremely diverse countries.


----------



## bartek_132 (Dec 31, 2008)

Polish, czech, lithuanian and west-ukrainian cities or small towns are very good and magnificent. Big cities, for example: Wroclaw, Posnen, Gdansk, Warsaw, Krakow, Lublin, Prague, Vilnus, Kaunas, Lviv. Small towns like: Klodko, Jelenia Gora, Zielona Gora, Sandomier, Sopot, Puck, Wejherowo, Mlada Boleslav, Prerov, Karlove Vari. I recommend that.


----------



## realmadridtickets (May 23, 2010)

You can always visit Barcelona.Its a great city for everyone


----------



## yaatri (May 9, 2010)

kuquito said:


> I'd say Spain or Turkey (Culture galore)
> 
> But some eastern European countries like Romania are really tempting


I was going to say Istanbul. But Prague is a good choice too, as is Budapest. You could also try Bucharest or Sofia. I met some friends ion Sofia, but some might find Sofia to be slow. Sofia is a very pleasant city though.
Other possibilities are Chisianau (Kshinev) or Kiev.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

My top three in order would be Italy, The United Kingdom and France.


----------



## barbloga (May 26, 2010)

*My top fav*

I would have to agree that Prague is up there in my favorites...but I also found some cool things to see in other cities of the Czech Republic, pretty cool stuff here:

http://protimysl.blogspot.com/

I also like Barcelona and Zagreb


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

combine Netherland with Belgium (and visit cities like Amsterdam, Leiden, rotterdam,Antwerp, Brugge and Brussels)
or you can also visit Vienna, Bratislava and Budapest.
one week is short but if you stay 2 days in vienna, 1 day in bratislava and 3 in budapest it's ok. 
just like with Netherlands and Belgium: you can combine Leiden and rotterdam to do in one day and you can combine to do Brugge and Brussels to do in one day.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

If you're just going for a week, go to a smaller European country. Somewhere in the Benelux area, perhaps?


----------

